# wine red/dark red lipstick



## Jishin (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd really like to try out a dark red or a wine lipstick. I'm an NC15 (more of an NC10 actually), what shades will work best for me? Thanks in advance.

(By the way, do you think the Heartless lipstick from the Venomous Villains collection will fit me?)


----------



## Caderas (Aug 6, 2010)

I get to be NC15 in the wintertime and I like Media quite a bit.  It's leaning more towards a dark-scarlet color, but it's amazing.  I've heard Diva is great too.  And I'm planning to get Heartless for myself!!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you want MAC or any other brand as well?


----------



## Jishin (Aug 9, 2010)

@Caderas: thank you!
@Susanne: I don't mind if it's MAC but I prefer MAC because it's the easiest for me to get, because I live in Belgium so alot of brands are hard for me to get.


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2010)

MAC has an excellent selection of dark red/ wine lipsticks: 

Media- this one runs slightly towards the blue side; satin finish
Charred Red- gorgeous, dark red, slightly warm but pretty neutral; PRO only, matte finish
Underworld- This is a slightly warmer dark red; satin finish
Diva- dark red, matte finish
Dark Side- definitely runs a little towards the cool/ purplish side, but nice; amplified creme finish so there's amazing colour payoff without the dryness of a matte.


----------



## Jishin (Aug 10, 2010)

@Katred: thank you for all this information! Underworld looks very nice, do you think it will suit my skintone?


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jishin* 

 
_@Katred: thank you for all this information! Underworld looks very nice, do you think it will suit my skintone?_

 
Underworld is definitely a great dark red and, although it is a little on the warmer side, I think it would be suitable for most skin tones (since it isn't "super" warm). We're of similar colour (although I'm NW15) and I've always found it works well for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

so scarlet is my favourite dark red colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 however sadly it was LE


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 11, 2010)

i dunno if you can get your hands on the Heritage Rouge pigment but i mix that with a little lipgloss or on top of Lustering lipstick and it makes the most GORGEOUS wine red lipstick.... it was LE though so it might be hard to find unless you already have it


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_so scarlet is my favourite dark red colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however sadly it was LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Def agreed! If you can find So Scarlet l/s or Rougette Mattene, run and get them. If not Media is a nice shade too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm from the school of thought that anyone can wear dark lipsticks, only requires confident. I wear purples, deep reds, wines, burgundies...u name it and I'm NW25 most of the year.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a Neutral MAC '10' so similar to you, I love wearing Rebel although it's more pink but Dubonnet is a good deeper red, so is Dark Side, my personal fave is Media!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 11, 2010)

Similar to Dubonnet was Resolutely Red l/s (from In Hi-Def, fall 2009), a slightly redder-toned version in a Lustre finish. It was/is a beautiful blood-red shade.
Also jumping on the So Scarlet bandwagon...it's gorgeous and unique. I have it and love it.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 18, 2010)

Mystic


----------

